# Valeter "died" my matts - how to remove?



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

*Valeter "dyed" my mats - how to remove?*

A work friend had a booking with a local valeter in to clean his Fabia VRS interior, at the same time I requested my interior mats to be wet vac'd as they were starting to look grubby. The valeter suggested "dyeing" the mats to restore the colour, but I didn't like the sound of this so requested he didn't.

Half an hour later I went to see how he was doing and to my horror found that he had applied the dye. Not only does this come off on your fingers when you run them across the pile, but he has also managed to stain the red trim around the edge of the mats 

My initial idea was to run the matts through the washing machine, and then use my sisters wet vac. Are there any problems with this method, or are there better methods?

Thanks

George


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Since you asked him NOT to do something, which he then ignored, I'd make him buy you a new set.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

It's his word against mine, he was only charging me £10 for the service and IIRC VW charge £180 for a new set of Edition 30 interior matts!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with the above. There is going a little further on jobs, but if you have been requested not to do something and you do it, then suffer the consequences. I would be asking them to sort out as well..


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

doesnt matter how much he charged mate, he was in the wrong, and edition 30 mats! i would be gutted, complain 100% he should have insurance?


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

He also told me there isn't any point machine polishing light coloured cars!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds to me like he should rethink about how he deals with peoples cars and property.

If die is coming of the mats when touched then his word isnt going to go very far, get him back and make him put it right.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

First things first, you requested him not to do it and he did. Doesn't matter who he is he should be sorting it out FOC. Its unfortunate for him but it was his choice to ignore you.

If VW did it, would you be kicking up a fuss with them? 

Secondly, I wouldn't be using him again, after that.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I would get him to sort it end of.

He sounds like a total plank who hasn't a clue what he's talking about.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd want em either sorted or the dough for new ones


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

oh dear!

I would definitely get him to sort it out!

Reminds me of the time we detailed a car and we discovered the valeter who previously did some work on the interior had sprayed some black dye over a piece of chewing gum which was stuck to the black carpet! :wall:

Alex


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

He tried to deny that I requested him not to use the die, but my work mat was stood with me and he clearly remembers that I did! 

I don't really trust him to touch them again, I told him they are £45 a corner from VW and he advised that I could get a set for £20 :wall:

Any ideas to what the product he has used may be and how I go about removing it?

Thanks

George


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

He told you there's no point machine polishing a light coloured car!!! That's ballocks and sounds like you need a new "valeter"


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

George3G said:


> He tried to deny that I requested him not to use the die, but my work mat was stood with me and he clearly remembers that I did!
> 
> I don't really trust him to touch them again, I told him they are £45 a corner from VW and he advised that I could get a set for £20 :wall:
> 
> ...


Get the numpty to replace them if he can get a set for £20 :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck if you have to source a new set of edition 30 mats afaik VW don't make them any more


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

Just an idea, but would it be worth putting them in the bathtub with a stain remover product and scrubbing them with a brush? 

If the dye is rubbing off when you touch it then as its not competely set it may come out.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

hjl said:


> Just an idea, but would it be worth putting them in the bathtub with a stain remover product and scrubbing them with a brush?
> 
> If the dye is rubbing off when you touch it then as its not competely set it may come out.


Something like this might help http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Paint_Oil_Dye_Pen_Stain_Remover.php


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

He killed your mats?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

The first try should be atest patch with IPA 99%. You will find most black carpet dyes use IPA as the carrier for the dye anyway and when evaporated leave the bkack dye behind...Try that first as the gentle method


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Off Topic - It's Dye not die as in death.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

any pics of them ?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

andystevens said:


> Off Topic - It's Dye not die as in death.


Yeah, at first I thought someone had died and there mate was trying to get admin to remove there detail's..lol..

And secondly name and shame and picture's please or it simply didn't happen


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Yeah, at first I thought someone had died and there mate was trying to get admin to remove there detail's..lol..
> 
> And secondly name and shame and picture's please or it simply didn't happen


LOL - Yes if you look at the original thread topic it could read that the Valeter died on someones mats & they needed advice on how to remove the dead body!


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

A strong mixture of G101, a scrubbing brush and a wet vac will easily remove it.
Ive done an entire carpet which was originally grey and had been dyed black using that method.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

'Died' = 'Dyed' :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Do not put them in the washing machine!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I really don't know why carpet dye is sold? My autosmart Rep sells it. It's always puzzled me as to why anyone would use it. Obviously dye happy idiots :wall:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Take them out on the drive and hit em with the pressure washer and see how much that gets out. Have got dried in white emulsion out of black mats this way


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

This valeter seems a right [email protected] I'd have him for breakfast. Simple as. I'd be absolutely furious.


----------

